Ask HN: Dreaming to create a startup. Looking for people that want to join me - 8condor
======
alexkehr
Go to meetups, tech events, conferences, etc. Just get out there and make
friends with the type of people who you think can help you accomplish your
vision.

~~~
8condor
Hi, thanks for the reply. The question is how I can find good people that can
share my vision

~~~
azeirah
By talking to people

